# Hoyt Maxxis 31 Checking timing and tune



## dennisgrm (Sep 21, 2011)

The usual questions I'm afraid... but if anyone has any personal experiences in the tuning and timing of a Hoyt Maxxis 31 it would be much appreciated?

I dont have the bow yet but would like to ensure I have it running as best I can once rec'd. I will be using the revolution micro tune rest!

I plan to build myself a new set of custom 452 strings.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Why do you think it's any different checking the timing or tuning on the Maxxis then it would be checking another Hoyt or hybrid cam bow? 

There is nothing special or out of the ordinary with any of the Hoyts, just follow the correct procedure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisgrm (Sep 21, 2011)

The Maxxis uses the XTR Cam and has a draw stop pin... ( I believe this stops the cam postioning with the cable not the string?) I have never had a bow which uses a stop pin! I guess the principal is the same but just wanted some input... the best tuning is done by the man with the most knowledge! perhaps!

Please give some useful experiences :tongue:

Thanks Dennis


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

It's still the same thing. It just drops onto the stop instead of in the groove. Even without the pin the cable is still what your looking at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 338btb (Apr 20, 2009)

just tuned one today, there may be other ways but i have found this works everytime
1, print out maxxis tuning for your xtr cam you have ,set limbs to bottomed out and check to see which letter you are to tune on,maxxis is c pin ,i believe
2, put bow in press and remove cable wheels , pay attention how they come out they will work either but do it anyway
3, press limbs and remove strings and cables, i have a 8d nail in a vise i use to pull the strings, put each string on the nail and adjust to correct length ,if you will hook your tape on the head of the nail you can measure the strings while pulling the string to length,you will feel the string not be elastic set it to length at that tension ,strings are supposed to be measured at 100lbs of tension ,but try this it gets you really close, after pulling and adjusting to length ,install and do the next one
4, strings installed and cable rollers installed, remove the bow and pull the bow 3 or 4 times to kinda settle things, check ata and other dimension almost always within a twist or 2
5, it takes a lot of time to adjust cams on a draw board ,so i adjust cams as close as possible by drawing the bow and checking by eye to save putting it on the draw board and then the press then the draw board then the press, at least until the upper stop is almost to the string ,its just a lot faster ,then put on draw board ,adjust cams to proper sync, i personally draw the bow 2 or 3 times everytime i change the cable length to settle things back before i measure i also adjust my cam lean at the time i am doing this , draw the bow hold straight up and down adjust the cam until it is in line with the string at full draw as you would shoot , cams synced to each other then time them by the hole on each cam at the limb looking for the same amount inside limb, balanced the cam timing is done ,if the holes are not balanced and the cams are properly sync ed just keep the sync and twist the cables till balanced, if you need it to go one way just remove from one side and add to the other the same amount ,you can move a cam all over the place just do the exact opposite to each other,tighten buss and loosen control the same amount of twist or loosen control and tighten buss the same amount of twist and the cams will still be sync ed
6, set your rest up and start shooting , then creep tune the bow,once it is creep tuned then walk back tune , DON'T GET HUNG UP ON PAPER TUNING, if you paper tune it perfect you may still have to change your rest on walk back tune or your broad heads 
i hope this will help someone ,no one really wanted to help me 
good luck and good shooting


----------



## dennisgrm (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the in depth answer... when adjusting cam lean is that the yolk of the string? My current bow has a sliding separate section so cant do that!


----------

